# SASL - Fehler - ISPconfig3 - postfix, courier, saslauthd



## pureskills (9. Jan. 2010)

Hey leute,

ich kann nicht mehr ! Ich suche seid Tagen nach einer Lösung
10xx von Threads in Foren durchsucht aber leider keine Lösung gefunden:

Bitte helft mir! 

Wie schon der Titel beschreibt geht es wieder mal um ein SASL Problem. 
Ich glaube, dass der Fehler ziemlich im Fundament von meine System liegt, da ich kaum richtig Fehler meldung bekomme.

Jetzt kommen die Conf und alle anderen wichtigen Infos:

Server ein V-Server von Server4you Debian 5 und IspConfig 3


master.cf


```
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628      inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
        -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix  -       n       n       -       2       pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
main.cf

```
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
#delay_warning_time = 4h
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
myhostname = 123456.vserver.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = 123456.vserver.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```
smtpd.conf

```
pwcheck_method: saslauthd
saslauthd_path: /var/run/saslauthd/mux/
mech_list: plain login
allow_plaintext: true
auxprop_plugin: mysql
sql_hostnames: 127.0.0.1
sql_user: ispconfig
sql_passwd: 123456
sql_database: dbispconfig
sql_select: select password from mail_user where email = '%u'
```
default/saslauthd

```
START=yes
DESC="SASL Authentication Daemon"
NAME="saslauthd"
MECHANISMS="pam"
MECH_OPTIONS=""
THREADS=5
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
```


```
ps aux | grep sasl
root      1470  0.0  0.0   8156   740 ?        Ss   16:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1472  0.0  0.0   8156   468 ?        S    16:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1473  0.0  0.0   8156   352 ?        S    16:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1474  0.0  0.0   8156   352 ?        S    16:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1475  0.0  0.0   8156   352 ?        S    16:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root     13675  0.0  0.0   4896   732 pts/0    R+   17:23   0:00 grep sasl
```
Immer wenn ich versuche mit Thunderbird eine Mail mit starttls zu senden kommt bloß diese Meldung?!

mail.info log

```
Jan  9 17:26:39 123456 postfix/smtpd[13862]: connect from g225130047.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.725.456.47]
Jan  9 17:26:40 12346 postfix/smtpd[13862]: disconnect from g225130047.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.725.454.47]
```
ne Idee?

gruß pure


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2010)

Poste bitte die exakten Fehlermeldungen, die beom postfix reboot und beim senden einer Email mit sasl authentifizierung im log erscheinen.


----------



## pureskills (10. Jan. 2010)

hey till,

meine mail.err ist leer.
 ich verstehe dass nicht ganz warum bekomme ich keine richtige fehlermeldung wenn ich senden will.  ich habe den Zeitpunkt markiert wo ich senden wollte


```
mail.info:

Jan 10 20:18:24 123456 postfix/master[7803]: terminating on signal 15
Jan 10 20:18:28 123456 postfix/master[2014]: daemon started -- version 2.5.5, configuration /etc/postfix
[B]Jan 10 20:19:27 123456 postfix/smtpd[3206]: connect from f053011167.adsl.alicedsl.de[78.53.11.167]
Jan 10 20:19:27 123456 postfix/smtpd[3206]: disconnect from f053011167.adsl.alicedsl.de[78.53.11.167][/B]
Jan 10 20:20:01 123456 postfix/smtpd[3206]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jan 10 20:20:01 123456 postfix/smtpd[3206]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jan 10 20:20:01 123456 postfix/smtpd[3206]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jan 10 20:20:12 123456 imapd: LOGIN, user=user1@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[60781], protocol=IMAP
Jan 10 20:20:12 123456 imapd: LOGIN, user=user1@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[60782], protocol=IMAP
Jan 10 20:20:13 123456 imapd: LOGOUT, user=user1@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=101, sent=468, time=1
Jan 10 20:20:13 123456 imapd: LOGOUT, user=user1@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=200, sent=846, time=1
Jan 10 20:22:24 123456 pop3d: LOGIN, user=user2@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:78.52.200.87], port=[45270]
Jan 10 20:22:24 123456 pop3d: LOGOUT, user=user2@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:78.52.200.87], port=[45270], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=24, sent=1380, time=0


mail.warn


Jan  6 18:19:17 123456 postfix/smtpd[25621]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
Jan  6 18:19:17 123456 postfix/smtpd[25621]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Jan  6 18:29:04 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan  6 18:29:04 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:04 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:08 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan  6 18:29:08 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:08 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:40 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan  6 18:29:40 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:40 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  7 08:46:49 123456 postfix/smtpd[27655]: warning: 58.63.153.158: hostname 158.153.63.58.broad.gz.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn verification failed: Name or service not known
Jan  7 12:43:06 123456 postfix/smtpd[3192]: warning: unknown[116.18.186.188]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  7 12:43:39 123456 last message repeated 15 times
Jan  7 12:43:56 123456 last message repeated 4 times

syslog

Jan  6 18:19:17 123456 postfix/smtpd[25621]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
Jan  6 18:19:17 123456 postfix/smtpd[25621]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Jan  6 18:29:04 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan  6 18:29:04 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:04 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:08 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan  6 18:29:08 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:08 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:40 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan  6 18:29:40 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  6 18:29:40 123456 postfix/smtpd[28512]: warning: g225016009.adsl.alicedsl.de[111.25.16.9]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  7 08:46:49 123456 postfix/smtpd[27655]: warning: 58.63.153.158: hostname 158.153.63.58.broad.gz.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn verification failed: Name or service not known
Jan  7 12:43:06 123456 postfix/smtpd[3192]: warning: unknown[116.18.186.188]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan  7 12:43:39 123456 last message repeated 15 times
Jan  7 12:43:56 123456 last message repeated 4 times
~
```
nachtrag: kann ich irgendwie schnell postfix und saslauthd nochmal neuisntallieren und mit hilfe ispconfig auto-konfigurieren?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

> nachtrag: kann ich irgendwie schnell postfix und saslauthd nochmal neuisntallieren und mit hilfe ispconfig auto-konfigurieren?


Ja. geh bitte nochal die komplette Mail-Sektion aus dem Tutorial durch und stell sicher das alles installiert ist. Dann lade ispconfig 3 neu runter und rufe statt install.php einfach update.php auf und wähle dann aus, dass er die Dienste neu konfigurieren soll.


----------



## pureskills (11. Jan. 2010)

hey,

so neu konfiguriert.

beim versand mit STARTTLS kommt wieder keine Fehlermeldung.

testsaslauthd -u user1 -p password1 

gibt mit richtigen userdaten immer authentication failed zurück 

testsaslauthd -u user1 -p password1 -f /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd

gibt connection refused zurück 

Jetzt hab ich den Thunderbird Client auf SSL/TLS gesetzt und nun erscheint diese fehlermeldung inder mail.warn


```
Jan 11 20:57:55 vs250057 postfix/smtpd[8001]: warning: TLS library problem: 8001:error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca:s3_pkt.c:1053:SSL alert number 48:
```
das könnte vielleicht der fehler sein 

pure


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

hast du die libsasl2-modules-sql sowie courier-authlib-mysql und  inst... wenn du gegen eine mysql db von ISPC3 authest...

wenn du deinen postfix das "reden" beibringen willst schreibe einfach mal ein -v (Wichtig kleines v) am ende dieser ziele in der master.cf

```
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd -v
```
und wenn du deinen courier debugen möchtest dann so in der authdaemonrc im /etc/courier verzeichnis

```
DEBUG_LOGIN=1
```
wenn du noch fehler hast poste die hier mal meine probs waren einfach fehlende lib's also biblotheken

gruß mathias


----------



## pureskills (11. Jan. 2010)

libs sind installiert: 

hab mal das v dran gemacht jetzt kommt auch einiges durch aber irgendwie greift er nicht auf saslauth zu (jedenfalls steht nix in der log)

in der mail.info steht jetzt das wenn ich eine mail mit starttls senden will:


```
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: connection established
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: master_notify: status 0
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: name_mask: resource
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: name_mask: software
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: xsasl_cyrus_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: name_mask: noanonymous
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: connect from f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 11.22.33.44: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 11.22.33.44: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostname: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostaddr: 11.22.33.44 ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostname: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de ~? [::1]/128
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostaddr: 11.22.33.44 ~? [::1]/128
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 11.22.33.44: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: auto_clnt_open: connected to private/anvil
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: send attr request = connect
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: send attr ident = smtp:11.22.33.44
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute name: (end)
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 220 server1.vserver.de ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: < f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: EHLO [192.168.1.199]
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-server1.vserver.de
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-PIPELINING
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-SIZE
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-VRFY
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-ETRN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-STARTTLS
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 11.22.33.44: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-8BITMIME
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250 DSN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: < f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: STARTTLS
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: send attr request = seed
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: send attr size = 32
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute name: status
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute value: 0
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute name: seed
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute value: UsN16Gb7QqX2zrXWqYhK+6mEFf79xx5reyXZfeBRh90=
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute name: (end)
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: < f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: EHLO [192.168.1.199]
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-server1.vserver.de
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-PIPELINING
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-SIZE
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-VRFY
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-ETRN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 11.22.33.44: no match
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250-8BITMIME
Jan 11 22:18:25 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 250 DSN
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: < f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: QUIT
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]: 221 2.0.0 Bye
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostname: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostaddr: 11.22.33.44 ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostname: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de ~? [::1]/128
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostaddr: 11.22.33.44 ~? [::1]/128
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de: no match
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 11.22.33.44: no match
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: send attr request = disconnect
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: send attr ident = smtp:11.22.33.44
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute name: status
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute value: 0
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: input attribute name: (end)
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: disconnect from f053002046.adsl.alicedsl.de[11.22.33.44]
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: master_notify: status 1
Jan 11 22:18:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: connection closed
Jan 11 22:18:30 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: proxymap stream disconnect
Jan 11 22:18:30 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: auto_clnt_close: disconnect private/tlsmgr stream
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: connection established
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: master_notify: status 0
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: name_mask: resource
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: name_mask: software
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: xsasl_cyrus_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: name_mask: noanonymous
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: localhost.localdomain: no match
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 127.0.0.1: no match
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: localhost.localdomain: no match
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_list_match: 127.0.0.1: no match
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostname: localhost.localdomain ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: > localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]: 220 server1.vserver.de ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: smtp_get: EOF
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostname: localhost.localdomain ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: master_notify: status 1
Jan 11 22:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: connection closed
Jan 11 22:21:41 server1 postfix/smtpd[1909]: idle timeout -- exiting
```


----------



## mathze (12. Jan. 2010)

mach mal 
_testsaslauthd -u {USER} -p {PASSWORT}

und schreib mal was rauskommt also mit einem user den du schon angelegt hast
_


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Ist das ein 32Bit oder 64Bit System?


----------



## pureskills (12. Jan. 2010)

hey,

root@vs123456:~# testsaslauthd -u user1@domain.de -p password
0: NO "authentication failed"

root@vs123456:~# testsaslauthd -u user1@domain.de -p password -f /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd
connect() : Connection refused

die log mail.info hab ich auf zwei txt datein aufgeteilt

system sollte 64gb sein 

linux version:
Linux vs123456.vserver.de 2.6.9-023stab048.4-smp #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 18:00:55 MSD 2008 i686 GNU/Linux


----------



## crichton (12. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von pureskills:


> system sollte 64gb sein





Zitat von pureskills:


> linux version:
> Linux vs123456.vserver.de 2.6.9-023stab048.4-smp #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 18:00:55 MSD 2008 *i686* GNU/Linux


Sieht mir eher wie ein 32Bit System aus.


----------



## pureskills (13. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von crichton:


> Sieht mir eher wie ein 32Bit System aus.


hmm, ja kann auch sein. leider habe ich alle informatioen  quellen schon abgesucht...
ich denke eigentlich an 65bit aber kann auch gut ein  32 bit system sein..


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

Möglicherweise liegt darin das Problem. Wenn Du ein 64Bit System hast und einen 32Bit Kernel, dan geht das zwar generell, kann aber zu merkwürdigen Fehlfunktionen führen.

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der Datei /etc/apt/sources.list


----------



## speedy8 (29. Nov. 2010)

Hi,

die Diskussion ist irgendwie im Januar abgestorben - Gab es eine Lösung?

Ich für meinen Teil stehe genau an derselben Stelle, dass nämlich der Email-Abruf via IMAP (Courier) nunmehr korrekt funktioniert, denn "courier-authlib-mysql" fehlte in der von mir genutzten Installations-Anleitung. Aber SMTP bekomme ich nicht zum Laufen, mit genau den oben beschriebenen Fehlermeldungen. 
Wenn hier gefragt wird, ob "libsasl2-modules-sql" installiert ist, dann muss ich sagen, dass ein eben erfolgter Check mir das bestätigt hat. In den maßgeblichen Configs stehen auch die korrekten MySQL-Logindaten (ispconfig) drin. 

In irgendeinem Forum hatte ich gelesen, dass ich die SASL-Geschichte einfach noch einmal installieren müsste. Tja, aber wie mache ich das denn, ohne dass der mir gleich das gesamte System mit allen ebenfalls verknüpften Programmen deinstalliert?

Habe als Webmailer bei mir den Squirrelmail installiert. Über den kann ich komischerweise Emails absetzen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob der die Emails via Sendmail auf den Weg bringt. Aber mit meinem Thunderbird bekomme ich keine Verbindung beim Senden!

Wäre Super, wenn mir hier einer helfen könnte!

Mfg

PS: Achja, meine /etc/apt/sources.list lautet

deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian lenny main contrib non-free
deb-src ftp://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian lenny main contrib non-free
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
deb http://ftp.de.denian.org/debian-security lenny/updates main contrib non-free


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2010)

Schau bitte mal ins perfect setup ispconfig 3 für debian 5 und installier alle Pakete die dort aufgelistet sind:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3


----------



## speedy8 (30. Nov. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau bitte mal ins perfect setup ispconfig 3 für debian 5 und installier alle Pakete die dort aufgelistet sind:
> 
> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3


Danke, das wars. Es wurden noch einige Pakete nachinstalliert, obwohl ich die Zuordnung zu SMTP nicht so recht ausmachen konnte,  und danach läuft jetzt auch der Email-Abruf von extern.

Danke nochmal.
Mfg


----------



## highlander111 (14. Juli 2012)

Liebe ISPCONFIG-Community,

nach stundenlangem Rumprobieren, nachdem ich dieselbe Fehlermeldung wie weiter vorne im Thread hatte, und zwar Folgende:

Jan 11 20:57:55 vs250057 postfix/smtpd[8001]: warning: TLS library problem: 8001:error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca:s3_pkt.c:1053:SSL alert number 48:

hab ich für mein Setup (= ISPCONFIG 3 auf Ubuntu 12.04, installiert gemäß Perfect Server Guide) *den Fehler gefunden* und dokumentiere ihn hier für alle Nachfolgenden, da er von der hier dokumentierten Lösung abweicht.

Mein Fehler war offenbar: ich hatte in ISPCONFIG 3 unter "Mailbox" -> "Login" einen Usernamen ohne die Domainendung vergeben, also max.mustermann anstatt max.mustermann@mustermann.de. Nachdem ich den Usernamen dort komplett samt Domain eingetragen habe, hat das Senden "plötzlich" funktioniert bzw. die Fehlermeldung war weg und es haut jetzt hin.


----------

